# Diabetes UK- What you like to have your say?



## UserInvolvement (Mar 12, 2009)

*Diabetes UK- Would you like to have your say?*

Do you have diabetes?
Are you 13- 19 years old?
Would you like to help Diabetes UK to get it right for you?

Tell us what you want!
Diabetes UK produces information for young people like you about how to look after your diabetes and how to fit it into your daily life. But is it what you want? Is it in the format that you want? Is it relevant to you? And most importantly, what?s missing?

If you are between the ages of 13 ? 19 we would like to invite you to a focus group to talk about these issues.

This will take place on Wednesday 15 April at Diabetes UK, Macleod House, 10, Parkway, London NW1 7AA, between 11am and 2pm. Lunch will be provided, and standard travel expenses will be covered. As a thank you for your time, we would also like to offer you a ?20 voucher for HMV.  
If you are interested, please let us know as soon as possible as places are limited.
For more details or to sign up, please contact the User Involvement Team on 020 7424 1008 or user.involvement@diabetes.org.uk.


----------

